# Front porch column base millwork?



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

My Labor Day project this year is tearing apart my rotted front porch column bases. I need the square base, which is pretty easy - three pieces of 2x4 cut 8" long or so. The next layer up is a round 8" or so round base that is about 1-1/2" thick, with a radius. It looks like a round donut with no hole, or a fat pancake. 

Any suggestions on where to find the round base? I am off to Lowe's/HD to see what they have. Maybe an online millwork shop?

======
Just got back from HD/Lowe's. Nothing there. Looks like I need a 1-1/2" x 12" edge glued round. Lowe's had a 1" x 15" edge glued round, but this is too large a diameter and too thin. Any suggestions on where I can find this item would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

BJ,

check out Outwater Plastics. They're in New Jersey I think. They've got a HUGE catalog. There are many sections but they have one for Exterior Columns and millwork.

You'll have to do some searching but this page should be a place to start...

http://www.outwatercatalogs.com/lg_display.cfm/catalog/2010_master_catalog/page/881

Good luck! I don't think you'll find what you're looking for at HD or Lowes.

John


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

John, 

Thanks for the suggestion. I looked at their site and not sure they have what I need. The main column I have is tapered (wood). The base looks to be made of a few layers:

bottom is 3 pieces of 2x4 cut 12" long to form a 12x12 base
next up is a 1-1/2" x 12" round
next up is an ogee round
then the bottom of the round tapered column

One option is to call a trim carpenter and have him look at it. These types of projects are not huge in terms of size or materials, but they take a huge amount of time for me because it is not your normal every day DIY project.


----------



## 2britts (Dec 21, 2008)

take a look at dixie-pacific they do columns as well as bases and caps maybe one of them will work with what you have.

http://www.dixiepacific.com/duracast_columns.php


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've got a pretty good idea of what you're talking about, but could you take a picture and post it. That may help.

John


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Not sure where you're located but I have a friend that used to work at a place that did a ton of custom molding work. I'm pretty sure they'd either have what you are looking for or make it custom to your specs. The name of the place is C&A Woodworking and it's located around the 6 and Van **** area in Detroit. Here's the info if you're interested in giving them a call:


C & A Wood Products, Inc
17434 Cliff Street
Detroit, MI 48212-1902 

Phone:
(313) 365-8400


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. This is headed in the right direction. John, I hesitate to take a picture because of how nasty it looks, with the deterioration! :|


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

kroppe said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. This is headed in the right direction. John, I hesitate to take a picture because of how nasty it looks, with the deterioration! :|


I believe the name of the piece you are looking for is known as a plinth. Here's a Google image search for Round Plinth http://www.google.com/images?um=1&h...37&tbs=isch:1&sa=1&q=round+plinth&btnG=Search


----------



## cjric (Oct 30, 2004)

I've made them before. A friend has a bar and he and I built much of what is in it from old recycled stuff. 6-8 pair of old columns w/ missing parts. They are pretty easy to make if you have a router. Glue the 2x4s (or whatever thickness you need) together, trace your circle and cut it out w/ a jig saw. Then route the top and bottom edges so the profile is round. Then, depending on your jig saw skills, you sand a lot or a little to finish it and make it perfectly round.


----------



## april_luv (Sep 9, 2010)

guys can you suggest how to make a good looking back porch? 
but not to expensive materials, because i don't have big budget for that.im planning to make one next month. 

any suggestion will work...thanks in advance


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Here is what I have come up with. Upon tearing out the rotted base, I found it was a simple 12" x 12" square made with four pieces of 2x4. On the left is the new one I made, with cedar. To join the pieces of 2x4 I used a biscuit jointer and gorilla glue (polyurethane). I reused the flashing that makes the bottom of a pan. 

The old rotted round disk is also shown; it is a 12" round x 1-3/4" thick. It was made of edge-glued 2x4s of unknown material. The new piece is made from a single piece of solid mahogany. The local wood working shop I was referred to exceeded my expectations! Tomorrow I will put these pieces together and post another pic.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Here's the final solution. I installed aluminum flashing on the square base, and primed the mahogany 2x with oil primer, and 3x with latex exterior paint. The base is now completely sound. Next next section up, with ogee contours, needs replacing. I wanted to button this project up because of the colder weather. It was starting to feel like pulling a yarn out of a sweater....


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

This photo was the step before final assembly. The round mahogany disk is primed and painted, and the cedar base is flashed from top and bottom. The next step is to install it on the porch, then two coats of finish paint. 

I used a hydraulic jack and a 2x4 "T" to support the weight of the porch overhang while the base was removed.


----------

